# Turning Cuffs Around



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Here is a pic of the cuffs I just put on my sling .. you will note that the power tube is on top and the tag on the bottom.









I just tried it out using the tubes that are in the photo with 5/8 marbles and my sling that has Kent 5/16od x 1/16w tubes on it. Although I only shot each sling about ten times ... The shots were very, smooth and seemed to shoot more where I'm pointing ;- ) The slings are also quieter, if that is possible.

The action is smoother for sure ... now the big news, the Kent tubes are very strong and gave me heavy stinging finger slaps using 113gr lead ammo last week, I shot it today using 5/8 (84gr) marbles ... no hand slap, zero, nothing ;- ) The sling does not feel as rough upon the shot either, I may have been getting some interference, I don't know. Not getting hurting finger slaps also tells me that the path has changed and it is not just my imagination !

So far I'm very pleased with this, it is like a true OTT, the paracord loops just seem to unfold and move freely over the top in an arc. I think when the tubes are set in the other way, with the tags on the top and the power tube on the bottom, the tubes were pushing more into the loop before the loop bent over, it still went over, but not anywhere near as smoothly .. It makes quite a difference ;-)

wll


----------



## Nobodo (Nov 5, 2014)

Very nice, wll.

With this mod, would you say an inverted wire frame on something like a black widow is your favorite slingshot?


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Nobodo said:


> Very nice, wll.
> 
> With this mod, would you say an inverted wire frame on something like a black widow is your favorite slingshot?


The Black Widow is very good when you change out the tubes ..... it fits my hand well, but the Daisy F-16's are so thin, and I really like the size of the forks for my style of shooting....

Like I stated, the Black Widow slings are very, very good and once modified how you see fit, are are a very capable sling shot, they are a very nice size foldable sling. Modifying them to shoot OTT is there it is at for me because the forks are close together, and I'm trying to avoid any fork/tube interference upon release..... I really think the under cuff style will help the Black Widow in that regard.... I will start testing the BW in a few weeks with the same tube sets that I'm using now on the F-16's

On Another Note:

Shot the F-16's some more today with the inverted cuffs and it shot great, Again no finger slap what so ever, the last week or so it really hurt to shoot the heavy Kent tubes.....not so now !

Most of the shots with 205gr ammo and the Kent tubes are in the 180fps area, with a few in the 185's .... I'm very happy with this speed and ammo to weight configuration. Those 3/16id x 1/16w x 5/15od Kent tubes are doing great for me ...especially since it is just one tube .. no spaghetti tubes to get tangled up. I cut them to 10.5 inches before I installed them, but I'm going to go 11", so as my static length will be 9.5" instead of 9" it will give me a little more pulling range so I can be sure to reach 38-40 inches of draw !

I think for heavy ammo I have found my set up. So far the 3060 pseudos toss heavy ammo very good too, but it is not as clean looking. If the single 3060 is good for ammo in the 80-100 class, and I can get ~195-200 fps with ammo in that weight classification, than my testing is over and that is it. I very much like to use ONE tube as it is easier for me to get re-oriented in the field and it is cleaner to pack.

I may sell any of the smaller tubes, we will see. The flats I'll keep for specific slings, like my Simple-Shot Scouts, Torques, A+'s, naturals, and my collection of Shuttle Craft and King Kats ! My Dankungs are all set up for tubes, zi will try to get a single tube for them ... I'm guessing a single 3060 inverted cuff, but we will see.

wll


----------



## Nobodo (Nov 5, 2014)

I have a black widow that I modified after reading your earlier threads about the inverting / paracord mods, and I definitely like that better than the way it came from Walmart.

It's the slingshot that I take in my backpack rather than use all the time, and since you have so much experience with these mods you're definitely the one I'd be asking about what works best!

I guess I lucked out with putting the tubes on it as I put it tab down the first time and didn't have hand slap issues. I didn't tie the tubes right at the paracord like in your picture above, though, and left a couple of inches of loop.

Thanks for the response, wll.

Mark.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Nobodo said:


> I have a black widow that I modified after reading your earlier threads about the inverting / paracord mods, and I definitely like that better than the way it came from Walmart.
> 
> It's the slingshot that I take in my backpack rather than use all the time, and since you have so much experience with these mods you're definitely the one I'd be asking about what works best!
> 
> ...


You know it is all personal preference I just tied it there, just because I liked it as clean looking as possible

You are much smarter than I by putting the tabs down on your first go around, it really makes a difference. I noticed it the first time I shot it this way, the difference in finger slap was a difference between night and day ...huge !

The ammo seems to fly out smoother too, I think I was getting some interference.

wll


----------

